# Spinal Anesthesia



## cmacpc (Nov 5, 2014)

Good Afternoon:

Need some clarification Patient had TURP cpt code 52601 procedure was done under Spinal anesthesia do I cross code to 00914 or do I bill the Spinal?  Total anesthesia time was 50 minutes. 
Thanks


----------



## karras (Nov 7, 2014)

Your spinal anesthetic is the mode of anesthesia.  You would only bill using the correct ASA code for the TURP.  Do not bill separately for the spinal in this situation.

Kim


----------

